# filesystem über sshfs [solved]

## Treborius

hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit auf einem server

einen container anzulegen, den ich als eigenständiges filesystem

über ssh remote irgendwie einbinden kann?

hintergrund :

zur zeit kann ich zwar über ssh ein verzeichniss auf dem server mounten, aber :

ich kann dieses verzeichniss nicht für /var/tmp/portage nutzen, weil z.B. jedes

#chown 

fehlschlägt

ich habe aber auf dem client kaum festplattenspeicher, deshalb hätte ich gerne

(auch für andere zwecke) ein remote filesystem, auf dem ich alles machen kann

geht das vielleicht über einen luks-container, den ich dann remote mounte?

Wäre für Ideen oder Vorschläge dankbar

----------

## LinuxTom

Beispielsweise so:

```
sshfs user@host:/verzeichnis/ /tmp/nnn/

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/nnn/test.raw bs=10240 count=10240

losetup /dev/loop0 /tmp/nnn/test.raw

cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/loop0

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop0 test

mkfs.ext2 /dev/mapper/test

mount /dev/mapper/test /mnt/tmp/

ls -l /mnt/tmp/

insgesamt 12

drwx------ 2 root root 12288  4. Feb 07:26 lost+found
```

Hier ist jedoch die Redundanz zu überlegen:

Ein gesicherter Contaier über eine gesicherte Verbindung. In solch einem Fall könnte man auch eine ungesicherte Verbindung nehmen. Würde für eine höhere Performance sorgen.

Fazit: cryptsetup einfach weg lassen.

```
sshfs user@host:/verzeichnis/ /tmp/nnn/

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/nnn/test.raw bs=10240 count=10240

mkfs.ext2 /tmp/nnn/test.raw

mount -o loop /tmp/nnn/test.raw /mnt/tmp/

ls -l /mnt/tmp/

insgesamt 12

drwx------ 2 root root 12288  4. Feb 07:26 lost+found
```

Ergebnis: Übertragung verschlüsselt: Daten liegen aber am Ziel nicht verschlüsselt vor.

----------

## l3u

Warum nicht einfach mit NFS?

----------

## Treborius

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Warum nicht einfach mit NFS?

 

weil ich mit dem user-mapping von nfs nicht klarkomme   :Confused: 

Aber ich habs nun folgendermassen gelöst :

über autofs//sshfs hatte ich ja sowieso zugriff auf das home-dir des

haupt-users auf dem server (konnte es also mounten)

dort habe ich dann die Anweisungen von LinuxTom befolgt.

Auf die Idee das über ein loop-device zu machen, bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen.

(danke dafür)

Klappt jedenfalls wunderbar ...

beim kompilieren habe ich datenübertragungsraten von max 2MB/s,

das macht der server locker mit

----------

